# Portuguese Lessons-Albufeira



## didimjms

Hi there,
Does anyone know of a Portuguese school in Albufeira? For beginners? We feel we need to attend classes rather than have a one on one so that we physically have to get up and go to class.


----------



## cangrua

There's a school in Loule.. not quite Albufeira but worth a check..


----------



## siobhanwf

didimjms said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know of a Portuguese school in Albufeira? For beginners? We feel we need to attend classes rather than have a one on one so that we physically have to get up and go to class.


Try your local Camara. Most now run portuguese classes for foreigners.


----------



## mayotom

yes the camera runs courses

also there are courses at albufeira Camping, I think every monday at 8pm, but check with them to confirm.

also if you drive around you will see signs for schools, I just can't remember exactly where as I have been away for a couple of months


----------



## Missymissmonday

There is an artist supply shop in Albuferia behind Mac Donalds. There is an advertisment on the door advertising free lessons for foreigners.


----------

